# Anyone have info on shipping skis?



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

It all depends, price is based on weight as well as shape and size, sometimes FedEx is cheaper and sometimes UPS is cheaper. If you go online you can enter the weight and dimensions and get prices, it will be cheaper than going to Kinkos or a UPS store.


----------

